# Another new Russian Channel - 2148



## Fluffybear (Nov 10, 2000)

For those who may be interested:

DirecTV has begun carrying STUDIO 1+1 on channel 2148.

Studio 1+1 is a variety channel from Ukraine which offers a little bit of everything. 

Studio 1+1 is available off the international slot at 95 and requires a WorldDirect dish.


----------



## TivoGuy30 (Dec 2, 2004)

Nothing on channel 2148. it saids "channel not available"


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

how many russian channels do they offer? my brother has interest in this sort of thing.


----------



## kbennett (Jan 11, 2002)

Does anyone know what the hardware requirements are to receive the RussianDirect package?

The DirecTV site doesn't specify any hardware requirements, but it looks like the Russian channels are on the 95° slot, which wouldn't be available with the standard 3-LNB dish...

If a new dish is required, is there a way to retrofit current 3-LNB dishes? Or is a totally new dish required? Anyway to have a separate physical dish with just a 95° LNB, and connect the two dishes together with the multiswitch on the 3-LNB dish?

Thanks for any info,
Kevin


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

You should be able to use a simple 18" w/ dual LNB (pointed at 95°), and route it through a multiswitch...I think (I'm new at this). Either that or their International dish routed through a switch.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

The 95 degree satellite DirecTV uses for international services is lower power; it needs a 34" dish. You probably would not get a usable signal trying to use an 18" dish for it.


----------



## Fluffybear (Nov 10, 2000)

TivoGuy30 said:


> Nothing on channel 2148. it saids "channel not available"


You need to have a dish capable of receiving signal from DirecTV's international location (95w) and must subscribe to the Russian Direct Package


----------



## Fluffybear (Nov 10, 2000)

disco said:


> You should be able to use a simple 18" w/ dual LNB (pointed at 95°), and route it through a multiswitch...I think (I'm new at this). Either that or their International dish routed through a switch.


I'm sorry but that won't work!

DirecTV leases space on Galaxy for it's international programming and you not only need a larger dish but you also need a different LNB (this is an FSS satellite not KU) & must have a multi-switch with flexport capability.

You will NOT pick up any signal by using a standard 18" dish with a dual LNB..


----------



## Fluffybear (Nov 10, 2000)

kbennett said:


> Does anyone know what the hardware requirements are to receive the RussianDirect package?
> 
> The DirecTV site doesn't specify any hardware requirements, but it looks like the Russian channels are on the 95° slot, which wouldn't be available with the standard 3-LNB dish...
> 
> ...


There is no way to retrofit any DirecTV dishes for 95 so you will needa second dish. I have seen a couple of dishes out there capable of picking up just 95 but they are ugly! IThe Word Direct Dish is capable ofpicking up both 101 and 95 (needs 101 for program guide). You also will need a multi-switch with a Flexport.

If you run that type of set-up, there is no need to run a cable from the dual LNB on the World Direct Dish as you already have a LNB on your Phase III or AT9 pointed at 101.


----------



## Fluffybear (Nov 10, 2000)

rkester said:


> how many russian channels do they offer? my brother has interest in this sort of thing.


Russian Direct Package for $29.99 consists of:

Channel 1 Russia -2140 (Variety, News, Movies)
Dom Kino - 2142 (Movies)
M1 - 2143 (Music Channel)
Vremya -2144 (Classic Programming (Russian TV Land)

You can subscribe to the following ALA CARTE for $14.99 each

Channel1 Russia -2140 (Variety, News, Movies)
RTR - 2141 (News, Variety) 
1+1 -2148 (Variety, News, Movies)

1+1 is still broadcasting their International Offering in a technical mode until the 1st of April meaning they have divided the day into 4 seperate 3 hour blocks of programming and the remaining time is fileld with webcams from Ukraine.


----------



## kbennett (Jan 11, 2002)

FluffyBear & dswallow:

Thanks for the great info! 

One final question: any idea if DirecTV has any deals to subsidize the cost of the separate dish & multiswitch? Seems like the WorldDirect dish runs around $130, and the 6x8 FlexPort multiswitch is around $50. Feels a little pricey just to get 5 channels that are already running $30/mo... 

Nevertheless, good information to know. Thanks again!

Kevin


----------



## kbennett (Jan 11, 2002)

Oops, I lied! I have another question!!  

Assuming I was to get the dish, multiswitch, and pay for the package, would I be able to receive the channels on my Series 1 DirecTiVo and/or my HR10-250 HDTiVo? 

The main concern being: are they modern enough to support the standard 3 DTV satellites (101/110/119) plus the 95 through the multiswitch.

Thanks!

Kevin


----------



## Fluffybear (Nov 10, 2000)

kbennett said:


> FluffyBear & dswallow:
> 
> Thanks for the great info!
> 
> ...


Call DirecTV and ask for the International Group! When I signed up a few months ago they gave me the Dish and installation for FREE (I already had the multi-switch). I am sure they will ask for commitment of some sort..


----------



## Fluffybear (Nov 10, 2000)

kbennett said:


> Oops, I lied! I have another question!!
> 
> Assuming I was to get the dish, multiswitch, and pay for the package, would I be able to receive the channels on my Series 1 DirecTiVo and/or my HR10-250 HDTiVo?
> 
> ...


The only DirecTivo I had a problem with was my Philips DSR6000. The Sony SAT-60, Hughes HDVR2, and RCA DVR40 all had no problem seeing 95..


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

According tot heir site, you need at least "Directv Basic" package to then get the russian package. But I cannot find anything on the site that tells wha Basic includes. Does it have any channels or is it just a fee with no channels?


----------



## Fluffybear (Nov 10, 2000)

rkester said:


> According tot heir site, you need at least "Directv Basic" package to then get the russian package. But I cannot find anything on the site that tells wha Basic includes. Does it have any channels or is it just a fee with no channels?


I suspect that would be their very basic $30 package.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I dont think that is what it is, the site lists "DirecTV Basic" at $9.99 a month as the minimum requirement for the international packages.

I guess I can email/call them about it.


----------

